# Horsey Halloween Costumes!



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Aw, great costumes. I love the mummy and SuperHorse! And the last pic is cute.  Looks like there was much fun to be had.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Those costumes are great. Your horse is a beautiful color. The Christmas tree idea was very creative.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like fun!

I love horsie bobbing for apples- I wonder if Ben will get the apple? Painter last year tried for two at once, lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks all, it WAS a lot of fun!!  I think the bobbing for apples was my favorite part! Sandie was taking little chunks out of all of them and leaving the half eaten ones LOL!!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww Sandie is so adorable, and so were the others! I never would have thought of a Christmas tree, that is a great idea! And the last pick is priceless, we'll have to try bobbing for apples =]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm.... The 1st pic looks more like the X-mas one. Lol! But all are great costumes.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

The first pic WAS the xmas one!  In fact, the first several are...the rest are of other horses in the barn and their costumes (except the last, that was Sandie bobbing for apples!)


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Horsie bobbing for apples! Oh my gosh what a cute idea!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

How neat! I love seeing people's and horse's costumes! I need to get pictures of Me and my horse's costume, xD

The horses bobbing for apples is so cute! That is a good idea!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a better picture of the skeleton horse...I just think it was so cool how they put the bones on him!!!


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi am new to this and was wondering if someone could help me!! I can't seem to find how to start a thread so that I can say Hi to everyone!! Also how do 
I put pic on my profile? Sorry to be a pain lol! Brilliant pics by the way, love the xmas tree outfit.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Tink! Welcome to the forum  To start a thread, you should be able to click on a forum (like "horse pictures" in this forum's case) and then click the "start new thread" button in the upper right.


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for your help will post a hello thread now :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry correction the new thread button is actually in the upper LEFT ;-) Sorry!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are great! 

Going to a mini/pony show this weekend that has a costume contest, and if we can figure out how to make it today and tomarrow... we're going to use my driving mini and his cart. Turn his cart into a Zamboni machine (our last name BTW) and we'll ride in it wearing our Zamboni jerseys. Chili will be a hocky player  If we manage it, I'll try to get someone to take pics of it on my camera to share!

Here are some previous costumes I"ve done...

Many years ago... I was a spider and Cheyenne was my web!  There's a spider on his butt, too 









Cocoa as a weaner








And a yearling









Tracker (no longer own him) as a weaner








And a yearling









Sheik (no longer own him, either) was a butterfly, my mini aussie Buddjet a caterpillar, and I was the butterfly catcher


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

The spider is phenomenal! So creative.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! We ended up doing something similar at the mini show, just no time to work out the Zamboni machine. I'll try to remember to post pics when I get home (can't access my photos at work)


----------

